# Move to Portugal but still work for UK business remotely



## chiko930 (Jan 11, 2021)

My wife and I are planning on moving to either Portugal, France or Spain this year and are trying to see which would be the most feasible for us. We have contacted a couple of residency experts for Portugal but are yet to receive a reply so I'm wondering whether anyone has any general advice for the time being?

We own 2 businesses in the UK - 1 as a limited company and 1 as a self-employed sole trader. We want to buy a modest house (80-130,000 EUR) and continue to work on our 2 UK businesses remotely. Could this be a possibility after Brexit or would we need a job offer from a Portuguese company?

Thanks


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

As a UK citizen (assuming you are both UK citizens) you can only stay 90 days out of every 180 days in Portugal. To qualify for residency you will need to go the "golden visa" route or find employment in Portugal.


----------

